# Brăila and Galați, the Gifts of Danube



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Brăila*
> 
> 
> Arriving Braila by Man on the river, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*



Galati, railway station by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr




​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*




Galati by Giuliano Coman, on Flickr



Galati , Danube by Giuliano Coman, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*




Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr



Braila by night by gulgulas, on Flickr



Untitled by gulgulas, on Flickr



Untitled by gulgulas, on Flickr




Untitled by gulgulas, on Flickr




Danube by night by gulgulas, on Flickr




Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr





Untitled by gulgulas, on Flickr




Braila by night  by gulgulas, on Flickr




Danube at Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr




Untitled by gulgulas, on Flickr




Untitled by gulgulas, on Flickr




Braila by night by gulgulas, on Flickr




port of Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr




Danube at Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați
*


IMG_2160 by Drago*s, on Flickr​


IMG_2133 by Drago*s, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați
*


oana 046 by oana comanescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*


Cristian Greceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*



Danube at Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*



plein air sculpture by imd.paint, on Flickr



Danube River by imd.paint, on Flickr



The Danube from the road by imd.paint, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*


Toni Leu​


































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*


DSC_2277 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*



Dunarea Galați by Olivier07, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*



Toni Leu​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*



Danube and Braila by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr




Old building of Harbour Master's Office by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr



Braila and the Danube by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*



industrial Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr



port Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Brăila looks so beautiful! Amazing country!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dakaro! :cheers:



001.Piața Independenței Brăila by gvp1989, on Flickr



007.Pe Dunăre la Brăila by gvp1989, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

P1100768_Braila (RO) - si attraversa il Danubio by giancarlino, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fabulous photos...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr




Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr




Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr




Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr



Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr



Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr



Romania braila by tanghuan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Cristian Greceanu 1 2 3 4​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*



P9010134 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr




P9010072 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



P9010124 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



P9010112 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



P9010109 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



Fountain in Galati by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



P9010113 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



galati.from above. by c1neva, on Flickr
​


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Last pic is nice!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Doru Ungureanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila* - Maria Filotti Theatre, 1896

despreusi.blogspot.ro​










*Galați* - Fani Tardini Theatre, 1941

despicablealexis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila* 



Street, Maria Filotti Theatre and Archangels church, former 17th century mosque



Raluca Z.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cătălin Iordăchescu​












​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*


BogdanGoim​



















Greek church, 1872


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerial and ground level footage of *Brăila * city and surroundings with the extraordinary wetland of Danube Floodplain, partly protected by Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

TVR-ART ONG​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Eminescu Street in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me​







*Violatos Mill* - 1898


Violatos Mill (1898) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Waterfront*


Danube watrfront in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Greek Church* - 1872


Greek Church (1872) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Greek Church (1872) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Greek Church (1872) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Fluvial Station* - 1906


Fluvial Station (1906) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Fluvial Station (1906) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Lichiardopol Mill*


Lichiardopol Mill in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lichiardopol Mill in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*St.Peter Church*


St.Peter Church in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me​







*Armenian Church* - 1871


Armenian Church (1871) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*17th century former mosque*, now a church


17th century former mosque in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







17th century former mosque in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








17th century former mosque in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Traian Square*, where the previous church is also situated


Traian Square in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me​








*The Port and ferry across the Danube*. On the opposite bank is Dobruja


Port of Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Port of Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Port of Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Ferry across the Danube at Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Ferry across the Danube at Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
*Brăila*



BrailaPeBune​









































































Gabriel Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
*Galați*






romania - tulcea & sulina by gabitul, on Flickr


----------

